# Installing Ubuntu for the first time, no issues so far, but a couple questions.



## Space Lynx (Oct 31, 2018)

Really like it so far, they made it very easy to install with the newest release.  Do I install the Linux x84 64 nvidia drivers for my gtx 1070? i am guessing yes, or does ubuntu do it automatically at install?  how about the intel chipset? does it do that automatically? i have the i7-7820hk cpu and gtx 1070 gpu


----------



## Arjai (Oct 31, 2018)

https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/69372/en-us

https://www.osradar.com/how-to-install-nvidia-drivers-on-linux/


----------



## baryluk (Nov 5, 2018)

All chipset drivers are already in kernel.

For Nvidia follow links above. There is a tool in Ubuntu to install Nvidia drivers automatically and keep them updated. Afaik. Not on Ubuntu or using Nvidia


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 5, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Really like it so far, they made it very easy to install with the newest release.  Do I install the Linux x84 64 nvidia drivers for my gtx 1070? i am guessing yes, or does ubuntu do it automatically at install?  how about the intel chipset? does it do that automatically? i have the i7-7820hk cpu and gtx 1070 gpu


All drivers are included in the kernel. The only driver needed is the Nvidia one, thanks to Nvidia not disclosing the information to have the free one working out of the box, like AMD and Intel does.
It's a bad practice to install the Nvidia driver from their page (the .run file) because you have a fixed driver version that doesn't update with newer kernel versions, and that could give you problems.
The way explained on the second link works fine, but it's no longer the 390 version, it's 410. If you are going to install from the terminal, type "sudo apt install nvidia" and then press the tab key twice so you get an autocompletion with the available options, use the latest one. Also, always check that the PPA you are adding is compatible with the version of Ubuntu you are using, the newest ones (18.10 for example) take some time to get added.
The easier way is to open "software & updates", go to additional hardware and select the Nvidia driver there, it's the "official" Ubuntu method.

Today I installed 18.10 on my notebook (thanks to having to donwgrade to a 32GB SSD). The new Gnome version with the performance patches and the new theme really help. Plus it seems I have a better wifi driver with it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 1, 2019)

Is the intel chipset and intel hd graphics included on a Ubuntu clean install? I got a new school laptop, going to put Ubuntu on it, it has intel 8th gen i3 chip in it. no other graphics, so just uHD 620.

I don't have to do anything as far as chipset and driver with a clean install of Ubuntu right? I can just install libreoffice and steam linux and be done?  Does ninite work on Linux? Can I just click libre office and steam and download it from ninite and launch it that way once I get Ubuntu fresh installed?


----------



## therealmeep (Jan 1, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Is the intel chipset and intel hd graphics included on a Ubuntu clean install? I got a new school laptop, going to put Ubuntu on it, it has intel 8th gen i3 chip in it. no other graphics, so just uHD 620.
> 
> I don't have to do anything as far as chipset and driver with a clean install of Ubuntu right? I can just install libreoffice and steam linux and be done?  Does ninite work on Linux? Can I just click libre office and steam and download it from ninite and launch it that way once I get Ubuntu fresh installed?


Ninite will not work on linux as it is a Windows executable, however ubuntu usually ships with libre, and I'm pretty sure you can apt install steam.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 1, 2019)

therealmeep said:


> Ninite will not work on linux as it is a Windows executable, however ubuntu usually ships with libre, and I'm pretty sure you can apt install steam.




cool. and the chipset? i think intel graphics auto intsalled on ubuntu, just not sure about chipset.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 1, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> cool. and the chipset? i think intel graphics auto intsalled on ubuntu, just not sure about chipset.


Don't worry about chipset drivers like you would in Windows. These drivers are almost always part of the Linux kernel. There are only a handful of closed source drivers you need to worry about when working in Linux land. Typically those are with nVidia and wireless adapters. Intel and AMD's GPU drivers are part of the Linux kernel, so you don't typically have to worry about that.

Think of it this way, if you can clean install Ubuntu and everything works fine, then you're probably good. There are things you can install to get better performance for a variety of things like bleeding edge mesa for Intel and AMD GPU performance and support for newer features or installing the latest mainline kernel (4.20 as of this post,) for the latest kernel and driver improvements, but unless you have a reason for it you probably don't need to.


----------



## Gutterbanger (Jan 1, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Is the intel chipset and intel hd graphics included on a Ubuntu clean install? I got a new school laptop, going to put Ubuntu on it, it has intel 8th gen i3 chip in it. no other graphics, so just uHD 620.
> 
> I don't have to do anything as far as chipset and driver with a clean install of Ubuntu right? I can just install libreoffice and steam linux and be done?  Does ninite work on Linux? Can I just click libre office and steam and download it from ninite and launch it that way once I get Ubuntu fresh installed?



As far as Steam is concerned I just went to Steam clicked Download Steam when it was finished I clicked the Installer and it took care of itself with no problems or apt install it like stated above. 
Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS


----------

